# Hello



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!!


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

Howdy newcomer.


----------



## ponygirlbrooke123 (Apr 6, 2009)

Chincoteague ponies are wonderful I own one. Welcome to Horse Forum!


----------



## mysandi (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice to meet you, Sara. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Nice to meet you 

I know what it's like to miss your horses.. Due to college I rarely see mine as well! This place has helped me a lot, so I hope it helps you too!

Have fun posting.


----------

